# Let's see picture's of your wheels and looms and talk a little about your self.



## mama879

Would love to see every one's wheels and looms. We would like to know a little about your selves how long have you had it? How long have you been spinning and weaving? Where do you spin or weave? What is your favorite wheel, loom and why?


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I spin on a Schacht Ladybug. I just started spinning last Fall. I love how meditative it is. My wheel sits in my living room, available for me to sit for a while anytime I feel like it. My local yarn shop has a monthly knit knight and a monthly spin night. Average attendance on spin night is about 20 spinners. It's wonderful to have all that knowledge in the room. I learn something new or learn how to do something better every time I go.


----------



## Cdambro

I am thrilled with this new category so thank you.

I am new to spinning and trying to learn on a Navaho and drop spindle. I have to say it is challenging. Would lo love to get a wheel but not in the budget unless I see a yard sale find. Even then, wouldn't know really what to look for. Seems to me like a real challenge to even decide which to buy. 

So looking forward to reading and seeing everyone's spinning posts.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

I learned to spin in 1988 on a Navajo spindle. I've had a number of wheels, starting with a Schacht Matchless in 1989.

I was in the Society for Creative Anachronism (SCA) for a while and loved it until I couldn't afford it anymore. SCA is a historical reenactment group that does the Middle Ages and Renaissance. I loved it partly because it included so many craftspeople. If there was anything that was done in the Middle Ages, I probably know someone who does it. I know smiths, vintners, brewers, fletchers, bowyers, carpenters, and many more.

I currently have a Majacraft Rose wheel which will be up for sale soon, with accessories, and I've just gotten a Louet Victoria. I chose both wheels because they're good travelers. The Rose is much more versatile than the Victoria, but the Victoria is smaller and lighter. Now that I'm 72 and my back has problems from time to time, that smallness and lightness are worth a lot to me. Both wheels fold, BTW.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin

I have been spinning for about 10 years. Have three wheels, an Ashford Traveller from the 70's that was my first wheel
A Nagy traditional from the 80's that was given to me, a dream to spin on and an Ashford Joy that folds down into a bag.
The Joy was a birthday present from my family and ideal t take to the spinning group.
I belong to a group that meets twice a month. They are a lovely group of women, always helpful and incouraging.


----------



## wool spinner

I have 3 wheels, my first one was made for me by a friend that showed me how to spin (1990). I also have two Ashford wheels. Not sure if I can say one I like one more that the others, but the homemade one is special to me, just because of the person that made it for me. And I have to smile when I see it. I clean and card my wool and love doing it. It is just rewarding to see it from start to finish.


----------



## mama879

Wow glad to see so many spinners. I to have old red and old Ashford wheel She is wonderful we have hours of spinning time together. I have not learned the process of the wool yet but that is on my to do list soon. I buy all of my roving. My wheel is in my living room also. A very dear friend gave me my wheel she is very special to me and when I use it I think of her. But that is easy to do we talk every day here on KP maureenb. Another friend from here woodstockgranny lent me one of her wheels so I could learn first till I could get the one from Maureen. She taught me how to start and told me once I could start and stop the wheel with no hands while watching TV i was ready to add roving. She gave me a huge bag of roving to start with. So slow and easy worked for me that was at least 3 years ago. I love spinning it is so relaxing.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Sorry but my post did not post to this section but looks like a new topic. I think I did something wrong. Can you move it or should I try to delete it.


----------



## mama879

No you are ok don't worry the little stuff. Check out all the posts some interesting stuff.


----------



## Paula Plant

Hi I have a louet S10 and I love it. I started about a year ago .Love it.


----------



## desireeross

I have two wheels a Bliss which was my original wheel that I learned to spin on two years ago and I recently invested in a Spinolution Firefly e spinner which I use more now. I love it and don't miss the treadling. I find my yarn is very even and consistent too. I bought the Firefly as it's portable and I can use it on the boat. Now I find its all I use. I'll see how it goes and may sell my Bliss. 

I used a homemade drop spindle for a month, as long as it took to get my wheel. I made it from a wooden toy wheel and a chop stick. It's very light which was great for learning to spin fine.


----------



## mama879

desireeross said:


> I have two wheels a Bliss which was my original wheel that I learned to spin on two years ago and I recently invested in a Spinolution Firefly e spinner which I use more now. I love it and don't miss the treadling. I find my yarn is very even and consistent too. I bought the Firefly as it's portable and I can use it on the boat. Now I find its all I use. I'll see how it goes and may sell my Bliss.
> 
> I used a homemade drop spindle for a month, as long as it took to get my wheel. I made it from a wooden toy wheel and a chop stick. It's very light which was great for learning to spin fine.


I love it your yarn color is wonderful did you dye it your self. i noticed your other posts. You also sell your yarns is there a site we can look at. I have opened a post here for selling yarn please read the rules first before you start selling and use the sale header only.


----------



## desireeross

mama879 said:


> I love it your yarn color is wonderful did you dye it your self. i noticed your other posts. You also sell your yarns is there a site we can look at. I have opened a post here for selling yarn please read the rules first before you start selling and use the sale header only.


Thank you, everything I knit or spin I have dyed myself. Right now my yarns go to a LYS but I keep my Ravelry stash/for sale page up to date. (Link in my signature) I mostly dye to order or if someone has seen one of my projects like the Phoenix wing and orders yarn like or similar to it.

I will read the notes, thank you. I do on occasion list my yarns in the classifieds.


----------



## beaulynd

So glad that this new category was formed. Thank you. I have four wheels and some hand made drop spindles. My go to wheel is the Ashford Traditional that my children bought me as a Christmas gift when I started spinning. It will always be special for me and it spins beautifully. I also have a Great Wheel. I like it especially to spin short fibre such as rabbit or cotton. My third wheel is a Canadian Production Wheel. You can't beat it for spinning fine yarn and it just purrs quietly as it spins. It is very soothing. Finally I recently bought an Ashford Country spinning wheel. It has a larger orifice than my other wheels. I hope to learn to spin art yarns on it. I mostly knit with my hand spun yarns. Since I spin to relax, my yarn may not always be even or balanced depending on my mood. It still knits up well. I am hoping to start using it as weft in up coming projects!


----------



## Jennydan

Hi Spinners. So glad this section has been added. Congrats to those who suggested it. 
I began spinning in the seventies, but gave up when I went to work. A few years ago I purchased a handmade double drive upright wheel and relearnt to spin on that. Not very effectively I must say. Then I bought a very old, very cheap Ashford and am refining skills once again. In total I have five wheels, one of which is electric. Great for plyi g and with a large orifice and big capacity bobbins. 
I get most of my fleece from a ladies co op in Western Australia, merino and Corriedale, and really enjoy scouring and carding. 
I sell carded fleece for other spinners, handspun, and winter woollies in the craft shop. I have a wood lathe and make shawl pins and rings and other bits and pieces. I can't seem to accumulate enough fibre for a big project, but that is my ambition after the cold snap is over. My BIG ambition is to spin and knit a Shetland shawl. Only 1000 metres to go. 

Best wishes to all
Jenny


----------



## Cdambro

Your wheels and yarn look so nice. How do you like your espinner. On my dream list. Are they pretty easy to use?


----------



## wordancer

I learned to spin two years ago on a schatzt ladybug at a community that I volunteered at. I recently bought a babe wheel, function over form! Really wanted my own ladybug.... Oh well. I'm rocking and rolling on the babe and having fun!


----------



## Jennydan

A bit of fiddling with the pull in tension with the e spinner, but great for plying although you can't count the number of treadles per draw.. Oh well. I don't use the e spinners lazy Kate in the position beside the orifice, but place the spinner on my right, another lazy Kate with the bobbins on my left and off I go. It's good to take away in the caravan, then I don't get spinning withdrawals.


----------



## Spinningmary

I started spinning in 1978. I still use the same Ashford Traveller. I like to deal with a raw fleece, actually I get a bit bored with rovings and their predictability.

Last week a group from the Diss and District Guild of Weavers Spinners and Dyers took part in a sheep to shawl each day at the Royal Norfolk Show. We were visited by Prince Charles. More photos of the whole process may be seen on the guild web site which you are welcome to visit.


----------



## mama879

Jennydan said:


> Hi Spinners. So glad this section has been added. Congrats to those who suggested it.
> I began spinning in the seventies, but gave up when I went to work. A few years ago I purchased a handmade double drive upright wheel and relearnt to spin on that. Not very effectively I must say. Then I bought a very old, very cheap Ashford and am refining skills once again. In total I have five wheels, one of which is electric. Great for plyi g and with a large orifice and big capacity bobbins.
> I get most of my fleece from a ladies co op in Western Australia, merino and Corriedale, and really enjoy scouring and carding.
> I sell carded fleece for other spinners, handspun, and winter woollies in the craft shop. I have a wood lathe and make shawl pins and rings and other bits and pieces. I can't seem to accumulate enough fibre for a big project, but that is my ambition after the cold snap is over. My BIG ambition is to spin and knit a Shetland shawl. Only 1000 metres to go.
> 
> Best wishes to all
> Jenny


Welcome to our little nitch. Glad to see your wheels and your yarn is amazing. I'm jealous you have a co-op near by I have a few farms around but mostly to far away. Lets see pictures of your shawl pins I'm sure they are Oh so pretty. I'm sure you will have enough spun yarn to make your shawl it looks like you are on your way. Keep it up we want to see pictures of the shawl when it is done. I have an old ashford for spinning I call her old red. Someone painted her before I got her she takes care of me though.


----------



## ilmacheryl

I was out of town & couldn't access any photos of my wheel. Home now.... The blue tape is to remind me which direction to spin & which to ply. The wheel is an Ashford traditional. The loom is an Ashford knitter's loom & can be taken off the stand & folded with a project on it & taken along. I don't have anything on it at this time except for a single placemat that is finished. It was a trial project, so I have only done one of them. Guess I should do at least one more.....


----------



## ilmacheryl

Cdambro said:


> I am thrilled with this new category so thank you.
> 
> I am new to spinning and trying to learn on a Navaho and drop spindle. I have to say it is challenging. Would lo love to get a wheel but not in the budget unless I see a yard sale find. Even then, wouldn't know really what to look for. Seems to me like a real challenge to even decide which to buy.
> 
> So looking forward to reading and seeing everyone's spinning posts.


If you can find a shop that sells spinning wheels, talk to someone & test drive several. That was how I chose my wheel. I didn't buy one from them, but I learned what type of wheel to look for.


----------



## mama879

Here is my old red spinning wheel and my loom.


----------



## mama879

This is my first finished table runner and my second. Both wer'e gifts. I'm just working out the details for a shawl.


----------



## Spinningmary

That is a picture of the finished shawl! It was woven on two ridged heddle looms. My husband made the shawl pins.
Gail is modelling it standing beside a traditional shepherds hut.


----------



## nellig

I have six wheels and a gazillion drop spindles, all acquired in the 90's. I have three weavers--2 tabletop looms and a 32 to 35 (not sure how to measure it), Schacht, rigid heddle floor loom. While I was working, I didn't have much time for these, but now that I am retired, I am enjoying them. I have lots of white raw wool and have been experimenting with dying with koolade aid and food coloring. I have to graduate from them though, as I want deeper colors. I used to use Procion, but had to leave the dyes and the cooking gear behind when I moved. The thought of rebuilding all of that overwhelms me and will stretch my limited budget. Meantime, I am having fun.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Every one of them look great!!!!


----------



## Islander

Hello, I am Islander. Have been spinning and dyeing for 40 years. Now I am downsizing my wheels and going to hold onto my Lendrum, Peacock, Hansen and maybe Roberta. Started weaving again and hope to use my yarns for projects. I have in the last year acquired a Leclerc Mira and an Ashford Knitters Loom. Like the new section!


----------



## mama879

Islander said:


> Hello, I am Islander. Have been spinning and dyeing for 40 years. Now I am downsizing my wheels and going to hold onto my Lendrum, Peacock, Hansen and maybe Roberta. Started weaving again and hope to use my yarns for projects. I have in the last year acquired a Leclerc Mira and an Ashford Knitters Loom. Like the new section!


Wow lovely wheels. I wish I could have more but I would have to save for them forever by then I would be to old to use them. Drool.....


----------



## Spooly

I have been knitting and crocheting for many years. 5 years ago I bought a Cricket loom and loved it so much I have purchased two more looms - a 32" Kromski harp and a 20" Flip with a variable dent reed. Love experimenting with different types of yarn and different techniques. I am currently trying to learn some pick-up stick patterns.


----------



## Islander

Spooly said:


> I have been knitting and crocheting for many years. 5 years ago I bought a Cricket loom and loved it so much I have purchased two more looms - a 32" Kromski harp and a 20" Flip with a variable dent reed. Love experimenting with different types of yarn and different techniques. I am currently trying to learn some pick-up stick patterns.


Very nice Spooly, the 3rd scarf looks like a stained glass window!


----------



## mama879

Spooly said:


> I have been knitting and crocheting for many years. 5 years ago I bought a Cricket loom and loved it so much I have purchased two more looms - a 32" Kromski harp and a 20" Flip with a variable dent reed. Love experimenting with different types of yarn and different techniques. I am currently trying to learn some pick-up stick patterns.


Nice looms I have a kromski harp to, working on a shawl now. Have fun with them. Lovely scarves do you sell them or are they for gifts or your self. If you do sell we have a post to sell your items. But please read the rules first before posting.


----------



## Cdambro

Both wheels and looms are very nice.


----------



## Spooly

mama879 said:


> Nice looms I have a kromski harp to, working on a shawl now. Have fun with them. Lovely scarves do you sell them or are they for gifts or your self. If you do sell we have a post to sell your items. But please read the rules first before posting.


Thank you. The scarves are usually for gifts and I wear some of them. I have not planned on selling them.


----------



## Spooly

Thank you.


----------



## Reba1

I am so happy this section has been started! 
I began spinning in the late 90s, with no instruction. My first wheel was a Babe and I was surprised how well it worked! The story of how I got started is funny. My oldest (15-16 at the time) son and I were at the Allegan Fiber Fest (as I think it was called back then) and he was watching a lady spin. She asked if he wanted to "take the wheel for a spin" so he sat down and proceeded to spin away. She asked him how long he had been spinning. "Um, about 45 seconds" he said. "No, when did you first spin?" "Um, about 55 seconds ago" he answers. Her next comment was, "Mom, I don't think you are leaving without a wheel." He was a natural. One of these days, I may give him the Babe, since it still lurks here in the house. 
I now spin on a Louet S15 DT, pictured below. I love it, although I have not done a lot of spinning. Also pictured below is the fiber I am currently spinning (commerical dyed Colonial) and a partially filled bobbin of it, 2 ply. As you can see, my plying leaves a LOT to be desired. The last picture is a mystery wool roving my sister gave me, I looked at the colors and thought "yeck". But it spun up beautifully. 

I don't have a lot of any one fiber/yarn I've spun. I am trying to come up with a project using the small amounts of multiple yarns.


----------



## mama879

Reba1 said:


> I am so happy this section has been started!
> I began spinning in the late 90s, with no instruction. My first wheel was a Babe and I was surprised how well it worked! The story of how I got started is funny. My oldest (15-16 at the time) son and I were at the Allegan Fiber Fest (as I think it was called back then) and he was watching a lady spin. She asked if he wanted to "take the wheel for a spin" so he sat down and proceeded to spin away. She asked him how long he had been spinning. "Um, about 45 seconds" he said. "No, when did you first spin?" "Um, about 55 seconds ago" he answers. Her next comment was, "Mom, I don't think you are leaving without a wheel." He was a natural. One of these days, I may give him the Babe, since it still lurks here in the house.
> I now spin on a Louet S15 DT, pictured below. I love it, although I have not done a lot of spinning. Also pictured below is the fiber I am currently spinning (commerical dyed Colonial) and a partially filled bobbin of it, 2 ply. As you can see, my plying leaves a LOT to be desired. The last picture is a mystery wool roving my sister gave me, I looked at the colors and thought "yeck". But it spun up beautifully.
> 
> I don't have a lot of any one fiber/yarn I've spun. I am trying to come up with a project using the small amounts of multiple yarns.


Do not be so hard on your self. Your yarn is very pretty. It is a great story about your son does he want to still spin. I tried to teach my son who was 8 at the time to knit he wanted to learn but it did not go very well. He stopped when he found out all 10 fingers got in the way lol he tried though. As for the small amounts of yarn try a lap blanket or fingerless mitts that what I made out of my first yarn on the spindle I still wear them it was so many years ago I started.


----------



## ilmacheryl

Reba1 said:


> I am so happy this section has been started!
> I began spinning in the late 90s, with no instruction. My first wheel was a Babe and I was surprised how well it worked! The story of how I got started is funny. My oldest (15-16 at the time) son and I were at the Allegan Fiber Fest (as I think it was called back then) and he was watching a lady spin. She asked if he wanted to "take the wheel for a spin" so he sat down and proceeded to spin away. She asked him how long he had been spinning. "Um, about 45 seconds" he said. "No, when did you first spin?" "Um, about 55 seconds ago" he answers. Her next comment was, "Mom, I don't think you are leaving without a wheel." He was a natural. One of these days, I may give him the Babe, since it still lurks here in the house.
> I now spin on a Louet S15 DT, pictured below. I love it, although I have not done a lot of spinning. Also pictured below is the fiber I am currently spinning (commerical dyed Colonial) and a partially filled bobbin of it, 2 ply. As you can see, my plying leaves a LOT to be desired. The last picture is a mystery wool roving my sister gave me, I looked at the colors and thought "yeck". But it spun up beautifully.
> 
> I don't have a lot of any one fiber/yarn I've spun. I am trying to come up with a project using the small amounts of multiple yarns.


My plying still isn't great, but my over indulgent hubby heard me say that I wanted a tensioning lazy kate, so he bought one for me. It has helped SOOO much with my plying. The other thing I have done that helped was to start putting my bobbins on the lazy kate on a little table at least 3 feet from the wheel, but at the same height as my elbows and ply from there. Further away might be better still. I LOOOVE the cranberry color of your fiber!! That's my favorite color.


----------



## Cdambro

Reba1 said:


> I am so happy this section has been started!
> I began spinning in the late 90s, with no instruction. My first wheel was a Babe and I was surprised how well it worked! The story of how I got started is funny. My oldest (15-16 at the time) son and I were at the Allegan Fiber Fest (as I think it was called back then) and he was watching a lady spin. She asked if he wanted to "take the wheel for a spin" so he sat down and proceeded to spin away. She asked him how long he had been spinning. "Um, about 45 seconds" he said. "No, when did you first spin?" "Um, about 55 seconds ago" he answers. Her next comment was, "Mom, I don't think you are leaving without a wheel." He was a natural. One of these days, I may give him the Babe, since it still lurks here in the house.
> I now spin on a Louet S15 DT, pictured below. I love it, although I have not done a lot of spinning. Also pictured below is the fiber I am currently spinning (commerical dyed Colonial) and a partially filled bobbin of it, 2 ply. As you can see, my plying leaves a LOT to be desired. The last picture is a mystery wool roving my sister gave me, I looked at the colors and thought "yeck". But it spun up beautifully.
> 
> I don't have a lot of any one fiber/yarn I've spun. I am trying to come up with a project using the small amounts of multiple yarns.


How neat that your son just sat there and spun like a pro. Sure was a natural. Your yarn is lovely and I really like the color.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful wheel... love the color of the fiber,


----------



## Reba1

Ooops - just realized I transposed the numbers in my brain! My wheel is a Louet S51 DT, not a 15. Not able to edit my post now.


----------



## betty boivin

Ai have a leclerc 45 in floor loom, have been weaving pfor over 20 years, am a founding member of the 
Sutton Valley Weavers Guild , we meet every tuesday morning, and do anything realted to weaving. One day , we will be basket weaving, knitting,weaving and spinning. We have a wonderful group!


----------



## mama879

betty boivin said:


> Ai have a leclerc 45 in floor loom, have been weaving pfor over 20 years, am a founding member of the
> Sutton Valley Weavers Guild , we meet every tuesday morning, and do anything realted to weaving. One day , we will be basket weaving, knitting,weaving and spinning. We have a wonderful group!


Wish I lived closer. Welcome to our little group.


----------



## Spinningmary

Went to Fibre East at the weekend. Returned home with a little Louet Victoria and lots of fibre! I am planning to carry this wheel in its backpack when I go to London on the coach later this month. There may be some odd looks when I am on the London Underground. As I am there for a week looking after grandchildren and dog, it will make a change from only taking knitting to do while baby is napping.


----------



## Cdambro

Spinningmary said:


> Went to Fibre East at the weekend. Returned home with a little Louet Victoria and lots of fibre! I am planning to carry this wheel in its backpack when I go to London on the coach later this month. There may be some odd looks when I am on the London Underground. As I am there for a week looking after grandchildren and dog, it will make a change from only taking knitting to do while baby is napping.


That is wonderful! Sounds like a very successful Fibre East for you. Enjoy London and your grandchildren and spinning. Oh, and the dog. Lol. Don't we all love the four legged doggies.


----------



## mama879

Spinningmary said:


> Went to Fibre East at the weekend. Returned home with a little Louet Victoria and lots of fibre! I am planning to carry this wheel in its backpack when I go to London on the coach later this month. There may be some odd looks when I am on the London Underground. As I am there for a week looking after grandchildren and dog, it will make a change from only taking knitting to do while baby is napping.


Who cares what looks you get as long as you are happy and have something to do with your hands. Enjoy the kids and the new wheel and all that wonderful fiber...


----------

